# Reparacion amplificador hi-fi Sanyo.



## warcryn (Oct 28, 2017)

Hola, tengo un amplificador bastante viejo ya, un SANYO JA-6110, el caso es que, en su dia, se dejo de escuchar uno de los canales, el izquierdo me parece, con lo que solo se escuchaba el derecho. Lo lleve a reparar a una tienda especializada y, al llegar a casa y probarlo, me encuentro con que se escuchan los dos altavoces, pero a los pocos segundos me percato de que no suena como deberia, ¿ mi sorpresa ? se escuchan el altavoz izquierdo y derecho, si, pero no de manera correcta, me explico:
Al conectar el reproductor de cd mediante RCA, hago la prueba de conectar solo una clavija, y la teoria es que solo se deberia de escuchar uno de los altavoces, pues no, al conectar tan solo una clavija, se escuchan los dos, da igual el cable y la clavija, siempre se escuchan los dos.
Vuelvo a la tienda y la respuesta es que, la pieza que le cambiaron ( no se cual ) igual no es 100*100 compatible y que ya no se encuentran recambios para este ampli. Resumiendo, que me compre otro....
Esto hace unos 3 años, y al final por no complicarme, compre un pioneer 5.1 ( no en esa tienda )
El caso es que ahora, me da pena verlo tirado en el trastero y me apetecfe repararlo como dios manda.
Quiero mirar por mi cuenta, el caso es que no tengo ni idea, de cual es la pieza que cambiaron  
¿ podeis indicarme cual puede ser ?

gracias


----------



## DISCOV (Oct 28, 2017)

Seguro se malogró uno de los canales del amplificador y utilizan un canal para ambos parlantes, debieron haber modificado la salida con condensadores para poder utilizar ambos parlantes.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 28, 2017)

o simplemente le han echo un puente y por eso se escuchan siempre los dos,debes empezar por bajarte el manual de servicio y lo primero que deberías revisar o si son muy baratos y no sabes hacerlo,deberias cambiar Q776-777-778-779-780-781-782-783-784 y Q876-877-878-879-880-881-882-883-884 que son los transistores de potencia de audio,tambien observo en el esquema que la salida de audio lleva un fusible a cada altavoz,revisalos a ver si no esta alguno fundido,el esquema lo puedes bajar de aqui


----------



## warcryn (Oct 28, 2017)

muchas gracias compi, esta tarde lo traigo para casa y os cuento


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 28, 2017)

warcryn dijo:


> muchas gracias compi, esta tarde lo traigo para casa y os cuento



Te hicieron trampa y te cobraron plata por pegar un cable puenteando entradas y salidas


----------



## warcryn (Oct 29, 2017)

Ya lo tengo en casa, despues de revisarlo, el asunto es que solo es escucha un canal por los dos altavoces, es decir, solo funciona una entrada rca, si conectas el otro rca, si subes el volumen a tope se puede escuchar algo pero muy muy bajo, practicamente insapreciable, no veo cables soldados recientes, el equipo tiene un boton de Stereo / mono, no se si cambiaria algo de eso, o tocaron algo del balance, os paso foto:


----------



## naxito (Oct 31, 2017)

Sube más fotos de mejor calidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Si balanceás que hace ?

Esa imagen no sirve para nada


----------



## warcryn (Nov 1, 2017)

el balance funciona bien. 

Pongo fotos, a ver si salen mas grandes, ¿ necesitais alguna en concreto ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2017)

Si balancea bien , entonces "la unión" la hicieron entes del balance


----------



## warcryn (Nov 1, 2017)

la unica pieza que veo " nueva " y con los cables limpios a su alrededor, es la de boton de encendido..pero no tiene nada que ver esta pieza..no ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2017)

No , seguramente hayan hecho un puentecito con estaño en el pre


----------



## warcryn (Nov 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , seguramente hayan hecho un puentecito con estaño en el pre




mmm, y eso...donde puede estar ? podria estar por la parte de abajo de la placa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2017)

Si , a buscar con lupa.


----------



## warcryn (Nov 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , a buscar con lupa.




a desmontarlo todo entonces...os ire informando.
Lo primero, saber que fue lo que hicieron, y luego, saber que es lo que falla


----------



## warcryn (Ene 26, 2019)

Refloto el tema, ya que por falta de tiempo, no pude seguir con la reparacion, y al final decidi comprar otro ampli de segunda mano, un JA-6120, el cual al poco tiempo le paso practicamente lo mismo. Lo tiene el tecnico, ( otro ) y dice que es dificil de reparar  ¿ tan complicados son de reparar estos equipos ???????
Dice que el problema debe de estar en la placa del ecualizador, ya que la señal entra bien en el ecualizador, pero sale mal.
Entonces decidi desmontar este otra vez ( el ja 6110 ), y al ver lo que me dijo, encontre la trampa de la que hablabamos, ese cable azul en modo de puente, lo solte, y efecticamente vuelve a sonar solo un canal. Se ve que estos modelos acaban fallando en el mismo sitio
Digo yo... ¿ no es posible su reparacion ? el tecnico cree que va a ser alguno de los potenciometros





¿ Cómo puedo saber que potenciómetros son los que están fallando ? habría forma de anularlos ? O anular directamente el ecualizador ?

Acabo de desmontar y limpiar los potenciómetros del ecualizador, y del volumen, y ahora, el sonido del canal que suena...suena mucho mejor, se aprecia una mejoría considerable y funcionan todos, antes de limpiar, había alguno que no hacia efecto.  Lo que me falta por saber es por que no suena el otro canal....eso si, si lo pongo en modo mono, suenan los dos altavoces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2019)

Podés ir puenteando de un canal del pre al otro canal para ver dónde está la falla , por ejemplo del medio de un potenciómetro al medio del otro canal.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés ir puenteando de un canal del pre al otro canal para ver dónde está la falla , por ejemplo del medio de un potenciómetro al medio del otro canal.



el problema es que mi nivel de electronica es extremadamente basico, no tengo mucha idea, no se ni lo que es el pre...jkejeje


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pues es que me dio por sacar la placa entera para mirarla por la parte de abajo, y me encuentro con estas soldaduras en este estado:




que corresponden a estos 4 transistores atornillados al disipador:





¿ podria ser la causa del fallo ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

Adjunto el manual de servicio.
Podrías subir las fotos al Foro para ampliarlas directamente sin tener que salir de la página. 
Si las soldaduras no están haciendo corto no pasa nada, sólo indica que las repasaron al repararlo.

Viendo el esquema y si balancea bien el problema (o puente provocado) puede estar en los conmutadores, el previo LA6458 o el equalizador. Bastante lío para un principiante, pero por algo se empieza.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Adjunto el manual de servicio.
> Podrías subir las fotos al Foro para ampliarlas directamente sin tener que salir de la página.
> Si las soldaduras no están haciendo corto no pasa nada, sólo indica que las repasaron al repararlo.
> 
> Viendo el esquema y si balancea bien el problema (o puente provocado) puede estar en los conmutadores, el previo LA6458 o el equalizador. Bastante lío para un principiante, pero por algo se empieza.



balancea bien, si, y el puente que le habian puesto en el ecualizador, ya lo quité, ahroa esta como inicialemte, sonando solo un canal.
El esquema ya lo mire varias veces y no entiendo ni papa......El ecualizador lo mire con lupa, a parte de limpiar bien los potenciometros, y parece estar todo correcto, ¿ podrias indicarme donde esta el previo ? gracia!! las proximas foros las subire directamente


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

El previo debe ser el circuito integrado de 8 patillas, que esta frente a los conectores de entrada de señal (rca) en la placa.
¿Donde estaba el puente?


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El previo debe ser el circuito integrado de 8 patillas, que esta frente a los conectores de entrada de señal (rca) en la placa.
> ¿Donde estaba el puente?




este ?






El puente estaba en la placa del ecualizador, el cable azul:


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

Estaba confundido, ese es el previo de phono. Debe ser el IC 702. 
Pon una foto de la parte de los componentes de la placa del ecualizador.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Estaba confundido, ese es el previo de phono. Debe ser el IC 702.
> Pon una foto de la parte de los componentes de la placa del ecualizador.








ahí estan


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

¿Qué canal funciona, el izquierdo?
El puente va de la salida del canal izquierdo (+ de C713) a la entrada del canal derecho (patilla 6 del IC702).
Deduzco que el IC está mal y no amplifica el canal derecho. Si estoy confundido me corrijan.
Si no fuese el IC702 el problema habría que seguir todo el recorrido as través de los conmutadores selectores.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Qué canal funciona, el izquierdo?
> El puente va de la salida del canal izquierdo (+ de C713) a la entrada del canal derecho (patilla 6 del IC702).
> Deduzco que el IC está mal y no amplifica el canal derecho. Si estoy confundido me corrijan.
> Si no fuese el IC702 el problema habría que seguir todo el recorrido as través de los conmutadores selectores.



efectivamente el que funciona es el izquierdo ¿ cual es el IC702 ? es otro integrado ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

El integrado vertical que está pegado a un potenciómetro en la placa ecualizadora. Justo el puente iva a la patilla 6 de este.
Pensandolo bien, para descartar el integrado puedes hacer un puente entre patilla 6 y + de C813.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El integrado vertical que está pegado a un potenciómetro en la placa ecualizadora. Justo el puente iva a la patilla 6 de este.
> Pensandolo bien, para descartar el integrado puedes hacer un puente entre patilla 6 y + de C813.



ese alargado ?


el c813 es el condensador naranja de la izquierda verdad ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

Si no me equivoco es el condensador naranja de la izquierda.
La patillas del IC se cuentan de izquierda a derecha, estando el IC con la nomenclatura de frente.


Sería puentear (línea roja) como en la imagen, pero sin el cable azúl.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 27, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si no me equivoco es el condensador naranja de la izquierda.
> La patillas del IC se cuentan de izquierda a derecha, estando el IC con la nomenclatura de frente.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175605
> 
> ...




Me estoy fijando y creo que eso ya lo probaron, fijate en el estaño, no esta de fábrica


¿ se puede decir entonces, que casi con total seguridad es el integrado ese alargado ? ¿ no se pueden cambiar ? lo digo por el tecnico que me lo entrego asi con el puente escuchandose solo un canal por los dos altavoces....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 27, 2019)

Eso quiere decir que el técnico siguió los pasos pertinentes para hallar la avería. 
Ya lo había visto, pero si nos aseguramos ahorramos tiempo. Si haces el puente y funciona el otro canal, quiere decir que el LA está mal y habrá que buscarlo.


----------



## warcryn (Ene 28, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que el técnico siguió los pasos pertinentes para hallar la avería.
> Ya lo había visto, pero si nos aseguramos ahorramos tiempo. Si haces el puente y funciona el otro canal, quiere decir que el LA está mal y habrá que buscarlo.



Muchas gracias por tu paciencia y ayuda.
Acabo de hacer el puente, y no parece que haga ningún efecto, se sigue escuchando el izquierdo. Es verdad que lo hice un poco a la carrera ya que entro a currar ahora, a la tarde lo hare con mas calma a ver si saco algo.
También probé a dejarlo otra vez como el tecnico, y ahora no consigo que suenen los dos altavoces......no entiendo nada


----------



## warcryn (Ene 29, 2019)

nada, lo dicho, no hace efecto el puente ¿ se puede comprobar el integrado con el multimetro ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 29, 2019)

Entonces ¿ahora está como al principio? ¿sólo se oye el canal izquierdo?
Con el multímetro lo único que puedes comprobar es que no esté en corto, cosa poco probable porque no sonaría nada y saltaría alguna protección.
Revisa bien las soldaduras de los cables y los propios cables, que van a la placa principal por si acaso.


----------



## warcryn (Feb 7, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Entonces ¿ahora está como al principio? ¿sólo se oye el canal izquierdo?
> Con el multímetro lo único que puedes comprobar es que no esté en corto, cosa poco probable porque no sonaría nada y saltaría alguna protección.
> Revisa bien las soldaduras de los cables y los propios cables, que van a la placa principal por si acaso.



si..la cosa esta como al principio, los cables parecen estar todos bien..parece que va a ser complicada la reparación


----------



## warcryn (Mar 1, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Entonces ¿ahora está como al principio? ¿sólo se oye el canal izquierdo?
> Con el multímetro lo único que puedes comprobar es que no esté en corto, cosa poco probable porque no sonaría nada y saltaría alguna protección.
> Revisa bien las soldaduras de los cables y los propios cables, que van a la placa principal por si acaso.



Al final lo lleve a otro tecnico, me dijo que el integrado ese ( LA6458S ) no estaba funcionando. Lo compre por internet a una tienda inglesa. Hoy mismo lo reemplazo y ya esta de nuevo funcionando!!!
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2019)

Me alegra que lo hayas podido solucionar.
A mi me ha pasado, cuando reparaba hace muchos años, que me venía un aparato sin sonido o sonido muy bajo y al tocar el ic del previo (como el tuyo) se "revivía" y no volvía a fallar. Lo suyo sería cambiarlo, pero los dejaba para ver cuanto tardaba en volver (  ) y no volvían. Son raros y traicioneros lkos previos esos. 

Saludos.


----------



## warcryn (Mar 9, 2019)

Hola. No se muy bien si este tema puede ir aqui, si no esta bien, que lo muevan.

Tengo un modulo de radio de mas que me gustaria poder llevarlo a la casa del pueblo, y bueno, por trastear un poco. El problema es que solo funciona con unos amplificadores en concreto, y me gustaria poder añadirle  salidas rca para utilizar en cualquier ampli.

El modelo es un sanyo JT6120L.



Esa es la unica salida/entrada que tiene, tanto audio como la corriente, va con ese enganche



Entiendo que las salidas de audio sean las marcadas en rojo R y L. El mayor problema que veo es la corriente. Segun las especificaciones funciona a 12v 260ma.
Vi por internet este mismo modelo modificado con salidas rca y un cable de corriente, asi que supongo que si sea posible.
¿ como lo veis ?


----------



## warcryn (Mar 9, 2019)

Para la corriente creo que la mejor manera es un transformador a 12v, lo que no se exactamente a que punto soldarlo.
Supongo que el positivo al +B, y las E ?


----------



## warcryn (Mar 9, 2019)

acabo de probar a conectarlo a un transformador de 12v, el positivo al +B, y el negativo a la primera " E ", la siguiente al positivo, y funciona.
Segun el manual de servicio del ampli, esas E son lo mismo, van " unidas ", y aunque la placa las ponga como E las dos, en el manual a una la llama E y a otra G


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2019)

Lo moví al hilo dónde Warcryn había consultado por el amplificador  Sanyo_ja-6110 y dónde está el diagrama  que amablemente subió Pinchaválvulas , *en página 7 abajo a la izquierda está el conector complementario * , dice FOR TUNER y E y G están unidas , se refiere a la tierra de audio y a la tierra de la fuente.

Reparacion amplificador hi-fi Sanyo.


E = Earth
G = Ground

Ambos son tierra. Siguiendo el +B dice 12,0 V


----------



## warcryn (Mar 9, 2019)

gracias DOSMETROS, las dudas que tengo ahora son:

Funciona, como acabo de comentar ¿ debo unir las E ? ¿ o con conectar el negativo a una vale ?
Para los rca, los puntos R y L al centro de las clavijas ¿ con eso vale ? o debo conectarlos a masa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2019)

Podés usar +B y G para la alimentación , y luego R y L al centro de las RCA  y E de tierra (conexión de afuera).

Saludos !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 9, 2019)

Jaja mientra escribía la contestación alguien  contestó y mandó el tema a un agujero negro. 

Sí, en el esquema están unidos y así lo hice yo con una pletina, que posiblemente sea la perteneciente a ese modelo de cadena.
Si a la hora de hacer la fuente la copias como está en el esquema del amplificador, no tendrás problemas.

¿Y si lo pones todo en paralelo y continúas dejando la conexión original, por si quieres volver a utilizar el ampli original?


----------



## warcryn (Mar 9, 2019)

pues muchas gracias por las respuestas, entonces, el asunto queda así:

Para la alimentacion, positivo al +B y negativo al G, como acabo de hacer.

Para los rca, R y L al centro de la clavija, y " E ", para la masa de las dos clavijas ( R y L ) 

¿ seria correcto entonces asi ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2019)

Exacto.

Puedes instalar un LM7812 tomado de la alimentación del amplificador que vayas a usar , siempre y cuando no supere los 35Vdc.


----------

